# Which Stowa Marine Automatic?



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all, I am thinking of buying a Stowa Marine Automatic with date, it is a really beautiful watch! It is a little bit small though (40mm) but I can live with that. If there was a version of 42-44mm it would be even better but we can't have it all, can't we?
I really like the sterling silver dial, but I would prefer it with the polished case, not the matte one, with the dark brown croco strap and the blue one. Can this be done? Does anyone have this combination?

Which one do you prefer? The polished or the matte case?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Babis,

You are on the right tract, Stowa makes some really fine watches, their attention to detail is fantastic! The auto is beautiful no matter which case finish you decide on,I myself prefer the polished look,but you will find many others who like the matt case best. You will have to decide what you like for yourself! 

Good Luck,

Ren


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the first versions of the silver sterling marine model were made with the polished case.Also I believe they are exactly the same cases with different treatment so the dial will fit.But it is better to ask Stowa.

Γεια σου πατρίδα :-!


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

My vote is also for polished!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I prefer,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your anwers, I will send an e-mail to Stowa if they can make me a Polished case / sterling silver dial.
Does anyone have a picture with this combination? It would be really helpful!

If they can't I will probably go for the polished one with white dials.

Φιλέ Θωμά καλησπέρα στην Θεσσαλονίκη..!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Just so it's not unanimous, here's a vote for the brushed case with the silver dial. The solid sterling dial is gorgeous and a bit of a rarity in the watch world. It's also a perfect compliment to this watch style.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Another vote for the brushed case with the sterling silver dial.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Another vote for the brushed case. It's a great combo, though a bit more casual.


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

When I received my Marine with sterling silver dial about a year ago I was quite sure I was going to get one with the polished case.

At that time the silver sterling dial edition was just launched and few information could be found.I think a couple of members in this forum already had it and few photos were available showing a polished case.

I was quite happy when I received a brushed case because I prefer it from the polished one


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

I really like the Sterling Silver Dial (especially that "cream" color it gets under sunlight) , but the polished case is much better for my taste. And I think it makes the watch a little bit more "dress"/elegant. And I want to wear it with a suit sometimes. 
I am waiting the answer from Stowa if the can make me the Polished Case/Sterling Silver Marine. 
Thank you all for your answers and photos!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I would tend to go with polished if I were getting this for myself, only because the simple beautiful dial and classic hands make it look kind of dressy to me. A polished case and crocodile strap would finish the look. Of course, I would prefer to see the watches in person before I make a final decision.


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

I just ordered the Polished Case/White Dial with dark brown croco Strap and Deployment Buckle..!
How will the 3 months pass by until I get it??


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Brushed case and Silver dial has my preference too ...


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say a huge thank you to Stowa and its remarkable customer service.
Mr. Schauer your company is an example on how companies' customer care should be done. Since the first day I started contatcting Stowa about my purchase I am extremely satisfied, and that perhaps is an understatement.  
Answering my emails as soon as possible, helpful all the way, trying to make my order as easy and as perfect and ideal for me, as it could be. For me, the Stowa Marine Automatic will be my first watch and this means a lot to me.
Today I learned that they can order a blue strap with white stitch from their supplier instead of their blue with blue stitch listed in the shop so it can be fitted to my MA. Even better for me, as I believe the MA looks better with a blue strap/white stitch (than the dark brown croco I've ordered) and 've been looking for one all over the Internet.
Thankfully I will have it pre-installed and as I've already ordered the camel brown as an extra I will be just fine at first.

Thank you Mr. Schauer and Stowa.
Babis.


----------



## eedwinn (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys, please enlighten me.

What is the difference between the Sterling Silver dial and the white dial? There is about a Eur 100+ difference but I can't seem to see the difference between them from the website pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

eedwinn said:


> Hey guys, please enlighten me.
> 
> What is the difference between the Sterling Silver dial and the white dial? There is about a Eur 100+ difference but I can't seem to see the difference between them from the website pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


The difference is that the 925 silver dial is costlier to be produced which is mirrored by the price.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

eedwinn said:


> Hey guys, please enlighten me.
> 
> What is the difference between the Sterling Silver dial and the white dial? There is about a Eur 100+ difference but I can't seem to see the difference between them from the website pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


Hard to describe, but immediately apparent when seen in person. The silver dial has a darker, sometimes shimmery look than the white dial. I own the silver dial version and love the almost antique look of it. Money well spent in my case.


----------



## eedwinn (Dec 26, 2011)

stuffler said:


> The difference is that the 925 silver dial is costlier to be produced which is mirrored by the price.


I'm sorry but which is which? I assume the top picture is the Sterling Silver and the bottom the standard white dial?



flyingpicasso said:


> Hard to describe, but immediately apparent when seen in person. The silver dial has a darker, sometimes shimmery look than the white dial. I own the silver dial version and love the almost antique look of it. Money well spent in my case.


Ah man, that's the problem with only able to buy online. It is so difficult to judge which one to get!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The silver dial is the way to go, absolutely. I'm not really sure how they make it appear white/off white but it is some kind of time honored treatment since you see it on watches going way back. I greatly prefer the brushed case myself. Understated and elegant...and Stowa does a heck of a nice job on their brushed finishes.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

+1

The brushed case is definitely the best option, and if this may give another clue, it seems to be the only option on most of the higher end "Schauer" watches, which are hand made by Jorg Schauer personally.

I read that Jorg Schauer found its brushed cases to give more depth to the case shape and curves, while the polished cases can sometimes be more of a distracting factor .... and the cases used by Stowa are nothing short of beautiful.

The Silver dial combined with the brushed case makes this watch looks much higher end, and more versatile ... the polished cases look too 'dressy', also look cheaper in my opinion ...

The difference in price is to me fully justified and a no brainer choice for me.

Also, last point, the no date is to me by far the best option as I find the placement of the date in the MA not exactly correct, it should be a bit below. This is a limitation of the ETA movement, too small for the case... a typical flaw you won't see in true 'manufacture' watches like Nomos, Lange etc...

just my 2ç


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

eedwinn said:


> I assume the top picture is the Sterling Silver and the bottom the standard white dial?


Yep, you got it.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

jomal66 said:


> Another vote for the brushed case. It's a great combo, though a bit more casual.


That's the sterlingsilver or standard dial?.

It's painful- I now wish I'd never seen the MOLE with its enamel dial, since you can't get that dial any more (in any stowa?), but photos like these are helping.. Looks great.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am really interested in getting one with a brushed case. I really like the brand.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

Go with the sterling one it has a little more classic look to it!


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

After I read Boss' Thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/marine-automatic-polished-onion-crown-new-strap-643521.html , I am thinking of ordering the Onion Crown instead of the regular one for my polished case Marine Automatic. I think it looks even more vintage! But on the downside it doesn't have the Stowa logo engraved.
What do you think?


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Yesterday I got the email form Stowa about sending the rest of my payment (I changed my Order and got a more expensive MA). I did so immediately, and hopefully they will send it in 10-14 days..! Can't wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## Aegaris (Jan 29, 2013)

Babis Stinson said:


> Yesterday I got the email form Stowa about sending the rest of my payment (I changed my Order and got a more expensive MA). I did so immediately, and hopefully they will send it in 10-14 days..! Can't wait to get it in my hands.


I know this was forever ago but which MA did you get and how do you like it?


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Sterling w/matte case.










Sorry for the harry arm... LOL.


----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

Feyd said:


> Sterling w/matte case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that strap.


----------



## tosullivan (Oct 27, 2012)

Silver dial, brushed case and grey croco strap would be my preference. But with no date.
looking forward to your pics


----------

